# Bible in German



## JM (May 26, 2011)

Any recommendations on a German Bible translation? 

Thank you.


----------



## discipulo (May 26, 2011)

Martin Luther's


----------



## JM (May 26, 2011)

Links brother, links! I would like to buy a good German translation for a friend is who is moving.


----------



## greenbaggins (May 26, 2011)

Almost all German translations are revisions of Luther's translation. The one I have and enjoy is this one.


----------



## JM (May 26, 2011)

Looks good.


----------



## Edward (May 26, 2011)

discipulo said:


> Martin Luther's



Something more modern might be more accessable. That's sort of like recommending a Breeches Bible for an English language version. 



JM said:


> a good German translation for a friend is who is moving.



For what purpose? (the Bible, not the move). When I was downloading a German Bible for E-Sword, they only had two available, and I was told that the Eberfelder would be more readable for daily use for a German native than the Luther. They've added a couple of more, if you want to browse before you buy.


----------



## JM (May 26, 2011)

The Bible would be used for study and daily reading. I'll check out E-Sword and the App Store to see what they have.


----------



## Calvin87 (May 26, 2011)

I use the "Luther Bibel". Its the best overall translation. It is also very literal. Not to expensive which is good for study work and reading.


----------



## Romans922 (May 26, 2011)

Where is Sebastian when you need him? He could most adequately answer this question...


----------



## jawyman (May 27, 2011)

I use this bible all the time.

Die Bibel oder die ganze Heilige Schrift des Alten und Neuen Testaments

nach der deutschen Übersetzung Martin Luther

It was published by the National Publishing Company, copyright 1967.

Stay as far away from the Neue Hoffnung. It is equivalent to the Message.


----------

